# 1992 bobcat 743



## cantfixthisdam (Aug 19, 2012)

Very time I try to use the exhilary hydraulics, I blow a fuse and it kills engine also, and will not start till I put a new fuse in . Apreshate any help


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like you have a short in the wiring or control unit, for your aux hydraulics. Try using an multimeter and check out the system. Let us know what you find. Bye


----------

